

How I hacked Git commits into TestFlight release notes (& felt dirty doing it) - lloyddobbler
http://www.fullcontact.com/2012/12/20/git-commit-messages-testflight-jenkins/

======
lorangb
Love the line:

"LOOK AT THAT CODE! It’s absurd, asinine, just plain awful! …however, it
worked!"

